# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  ما أسباب الإصابة بدوالى الخصيتين؟

## طارق حامد

*

[justify] 
يسأل قارئ: أبلغ من العمر 26 عاما ، وأريد أن أعرف أسباب الإصابة بدوالى الخصيتين؟

يجيب عن هذا التساؤل الدكتور سمير الجمال، مشيرا إلى أن دوالى الخصيتين تحدث بسبب تمدد فى جدران الأوعية الدموية مع تلف فى وظيفة الصمامات الداخلية للأوردة ، مما ينتج عنه تراكم الدم وبالتالى تنتفخ بشدة ويحدث تبعا لذلك بطء فى الدورة الدموية الخاصة بالخصية ودوالى الخصية، إما أن تكون فى شكل ارتجاع فى الأوردة وهذا يمكن تشخيصه بالموجات الفوق صوتية أو تكون فى شكل انتفاخ فى الأوردة.
ويضيف الجمال ، أن المريض يشعر بآلام فى دوالى الخصية مع ثقل فى الناحية اليسرى منها وهو مكان تواجدها عادة أو قد يحدث الألم بصفة نسبية دائمة ويزول مع الاحتكاك أو التلامس، مما قد يتسبب فى صغر حجم الخصية ويؤثر على القدرة الجنسية، فبعض الدراسات أشارت إلى أن ما يقرب من 30 إلى 40% من حالات العقم عند الذكور تكون مصحوبة بوجود دوالى الخصية، وقد تؤدى إلى نقص فى الحيوانات المنوية أو ضعف فى حركتها مع زيادة فى نسبة الحيوانات المنوية المشوهة وأيضا تتواجد بعض الأجسام المناعية بالخصيتين والتى تؤدى إلى التصاق الحيوانات المنوية مع بعضها مما يحد من قدرتها على إخصاب البويضة.

[/justify]
*

----------

